# 1976 Traynor YVM-4 issues



## jcober (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey there,

I just purchased an old Traynor YVM-4 from a local music shop for $50. Reason for it being so cheap was the fact that it doesnt work. I bought it with the full intention of fixing it, but I cant be bothered, so now I just want to know whats wrong with it. It turns on, but it just makes a loud humming sound with no signal from an instrument coming through. I was told that it was plugged into a 'suspicious' power outlet and ever since it hasnt worked. Can any of you help me figure out whats wrong?










thanks so much!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Justin..since you only paid $50.00 for it, wouldn't it be worth getting an amp tech to give you a quote on the cost of repairing it ?...just something to consider. 

I think that you will find that it is going to be tough for others to help you unless they have have the opportunity to "look under the hood" and take some measurements, etc.

I wonder what the person meant when they said "suspicious" power outlet?

This might be helpful to have:

http://www.lynx.net/~jc/720914_YVM4.gif (Click on .gif to enlarge)


Cheers

Dave

BTW...Nice looking Trend amp you have there ! ...LOL


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

jcober said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I just purchased an old Traynor YVM-4 from a local music shop for $50. Reason for it being so cheap was the fact that it doesnt work. I bought it with the full intention of fixing it, but I cant be bothered, so now I just want to know whats wrong with it. It turns on, but it just makes a loud humming sound with no signal from an instrument coming through. I was told that it was plugged into a 'suspicious' power outlet and ever since it hasnt worked. Can any of you help me figure out whats wrong?
> 
> thanks so much!


Hate to say it but "a loud continuous hum" is a classic sign with transistor power amps. It means that one or more of the output transistors are blown!

YVM-4's aren't too much of a PITA to work on. I'm guessing between $100-$150 at a tech shop. The reason it's hard to be sure is that most of the time a transistor doesn't just blow so that you can just replace it alone, like a tube. Instead, something made it blow so other transistors and parts may also be gone. The tech might have to test and replace a whole passle of parts before he can be sure things are ok. Otherwise you can change out a power transistor and it just blows the new one out!

WB


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Or do what I did....go inside and cut the signal and power leads to the output stage, route the signal lead to a jack on the back and voila...a great little four channel mixer!


----------



## jcober (Jun 7, 2010)

I was actually thinking of doing that. It would bypass the reverb though, correct? Ive also just been thinking of scrapping the whole thing and taking out the Accutronics reverb tank that I was so pleasantly surprised to see inside of it.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Don't get too excited about the reverb tank! They are made in a LOT of different input and output impedances! The ones made for transistor circuits are not likely to match up for a tube amp at all!

WB


----------

